# Who else remembers the furry version of david copperfield



## Lalefue (Dec 28, 2020)

I just found it on youtube and gave it a watch it was from forever ago it was fun to see the characters again they were so cute and I think started my love for white cat girls XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 28, 2020)

Wow, that was so long ago! I remember I had a nasty fever that Christmas, but I distinctly remember the harpsichord.


----------



## Lalefue (Dec 28, 2020)

yeah I totally forgot the cheese factory part


----------

